# MF 231 front wheel alignment issue



## TritonStables (11 mo ago)

I've noticed that the front wheels are toed out a pretty good amount on this tractor. I have shortened both tie rods on the sides as much as I can but they are still splayed out a little. Is there any other adjustments that can be made to get the front wheels at least straight?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning. Welcome to the tractor forum.

I recall (many years ago) that the MF (231 I think) had major problems with the steering gearbox.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I don't have a 231 but each time I have had your problem I have traced it back to the top of the spindle, the woodruff key and slot have worn allowing things to get out of whack.


----------

